# Drm50 is contagious



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Picture probably not doing its fair amount of justice.. Very hard to photograph a Nickel finished colt 70 series...Hoping the bugered up screws is just from changing grips out. There is more definition in the monogram then shown.. Not having had one before I must say it is amazingly heavy.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice, and yes a full sized 1911 has a little weight to it, I shot one handed when I was a Bullseye completive shooter. shouldn't be hard to find new screws.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I traded my Nickel 1911. It was not the high polish. Colt designated Satin Nickel finish.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Grips screws at least cheap and easy! More value in the nickel! Great trade up on your part! Always wheeling and dealing. Great job


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Grips screws at least cheap and easy! More value in the nickel! Great trade up on your part! Always wheeling and dealing. Great job


The stew is simmering. Mr. 41 didn’t get any takers at his price. He emailed me this AM to ask if I was still interested. Me thinks I will own another S&W 41 before the sun sets.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

I hope it works out you can always offer the same price or a little less! He needs the cash if he’s calling


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

........


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> I hope it works out you can always offer the same price or a little less! He needs the cash if he’s calling


Most definitely less that my original offer. I’m headed for Buffalo tomorrow. Maybe turn a deal or two if not rained out.


----------

